# going to the rock pile this weekend, need guidance!



## mike2724 (Dec 12, 2007)

http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d27/s ... e040-1.jpg
http://i32.photobucket.com/albums/d27/s ... e041-2.jpg


----------



## vonnie06 (Oct 21, 2007)

theres two that i can think of you'll have to look it up to make sure the first is hygrophila difformis the second is hygrophila polysperma.they both come from the same family of plant called the acanthaceae both plants spreads through the bottom take doesnt take alot to look after either nice plant to have hope this helps :thumb:


----------



## mike2724 (Dec 12, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Big Vine (Feb 26, 2007)

I believe that plant goes by the common name of 'green hygrophilia' (not sure on the exact species name, but that should get you going in the right direction). 

BV


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

hygrophila polysperma


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

LJ said:


> hygrophila polysperma


my guess as well. I seem 2 have 2 varieties in my tank, 1 which is the smooth leaved version as pictured there, and the second is similar to an oak leaf type pattern

threads merged due to them being exactly the same question


----------

